

Is your developer recruiting process just stroking your company ego? - andrewstuart
http://fourlightyears.blogspot.com/2014/12/is-your-poor-developer-recruiting.html

======
MichaelCrawford
A particular gripe I have is that I've never claimed to be a Computer
Scientist. I'm a Software Engineer. While conceptually related, the two are
quite different disciplines. There are schools that offer both kinds of
degrees.

More or less a Computer Scientist figures out how it could be done, while a
Software Engineer actually does it.

Computer Science doesn't typically concern itself with edge cases or error
conditions such as running out of filesystem space. But Software Engineers
quite definitely do.

If you're looking for work yourself, I'm building a list of links directly to
employer "Jobs" or "Careers" pages at:

[http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/)

Most of that page has empty placeholder links. So far I've got real content
for the Telecommuting section, as well as Portland, Beaverton, Hillsboro, Lake
Oswego, Tigard and Wilsonville in Oregon, and Seattle, Vancouver and Camas in
Washington State.

(Vancouver WA != Vancouver BC. We were here first!)

If you have any specific requests for where you'd like to work, let me know
and I will make a priority of posting the links I already have recorded, but
not yet posted; I'll also research links for your location.

While I agree that it's hard for high-tech employers to find qualified
candidates, I don't really believe that there is a shortage, as many companies
claim. Rather, I assert that it's difficult for candidates to find the
companies that are hiring. That's a problem I hope to solve.

If you'd like your company listed, mail a link to your company's homepage, as
well as its Careers or Jobs page, and Contact page if any, to
mdcrawford@gmail.com

There is no charge for this service nor will there ever be.

